# LandBigFish store opening



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

LANDBIGFISH.COM ANNOUNCES STORE GRAND OPENING IN AKRON, OHIO

Akron, Ohio, September 22, 2007 - LandBigFish will be opening their
first fishing tackle store in Akron, Ohio. The grand opening will be
Saturday, September 22, 2007 from 9AM to 7 PM. The store location and grand
opening celebration is located in Coventry Plaza, 3333 Manchester Rd.

FLW Touring professionals, Scott Suggs (2007 FLW Championship Winner)
and Dave LeFebre (FLW Touring Pro), among other touring professionals
will be in attendance. They will sign autographs and be available for
photos through out the day. 

The Ohio Division of Wildlife will be attendance, as well as many
representatives to most of the major fishing tackle manufacturers helping to
educate local conservation awareness as well as showcase the latest
tackle trends and products.

The grand opening will be a carnival like atmosphere with free food and
drink, and door prizes given away every 20 minutes. A kids casting
contest will help sharpen our youth's skills. Free grab bags will be given
away 

If you can attend, we would love to see at the opening. Thanks, LBF
Staff

If you'd like more information about the opening, please contact Jeff
Cady at 330.644.8211 or drop Jeff an email at [email protected]


I know everybody has championships going on but just thought I would let ya all know.

Mark


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

I'll be there sat for a while before I leave for Chautauqua. They are good people. I order a lot from their website.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Im sure I'll be up there. If I have to take my boys it may not be for long though. I don't really need anything right now, but Im sure I can still manage to drop a few $$$.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow this is great news, I had no idea they were opening a store!

Looks like I have something to do saturday afternoon


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I just talked to Reel Grips. They will have a booth there opening about 11:00.


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I'll be there for Reel Grip, I'm gonna be there at 9 if anyone has questions or wants to try em out. I know the SPRO rep will be there as well as alot of other companies. Food and drinks people grab bags and door prizes should be fun.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The place was open tonight. It is a great store especialy for bass fishing. They will order anything from the website and get it in the store for free shipping also. Goodbye Bass Pro Shops and your horrible customer service. There is a new sheriff in town.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Anyone know if they are having any good Grand Opening deals?


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm gonna stop by.

I emailed them to see if they were going to have any specials...never ehard a reply back, though.


----------

